# Looking for Recommendations



## Default (Sep 15, 2013)

I've been trying to find certain instrumental songs with a certain style/vibe, but haven't had much luck, so I figured I'd ask around. Does anyone know of any songs that sound like this? Or know of a sub-genre/qualification for this type of music? I'm looking for any pieces that have a similar vibe (energetic, dynamic, yet not overly flowery/embellished or loud are the words that come to mind. Possibly even dark and moving, but not melancholy.)





I have no clue about the name of this song or where it comes from, or even how it got on my computer. Haha.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Try George Crumbs Makrokosmos. Liszt, Unstern. Nuages Gris, Bach French Overture "Echo" BWV 831 (Most pianists want to play this too delicately)


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Rachmaninoff Prelude in C# minor 



Rachmaninoff Prelude in G# minor 



Rachmaninoff Prelude in G Minor 



Gottschalk Souvenir de Porto Rico 



Bach Passacaglia and fugue in C minor. This played on the organ in the first example and piano in the second. I prefer the organ.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Basically you are looking for composers primarily from the 1800's to modern times. Most of them will be from middle to eastern Europe. You don't often get the brooding intensity from Italian or French composers. Sometimes the Baroque composers get that driving feeling as well. 
Handel, Passacsglia in G minor 







Beethoven Sonata #8 "Pathetique"


----------

